# I hope someone takes this guy..



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=220224
He sounds like a nice little fellow.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They are just so far away.Sound beautiful from the discription.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh, I don't think I could get him anyway even if he was closer... but it's really hard to resist a goat in need


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

Where is he located?


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww that's so sad that he is bound for the 'table' just because they don't want to take the time to gentle him then find him a new home; plus if he is young enough yet, banding is an option for those horns; then someone would probably snatch him up for a pet in no time flat... 

Too bad he is in Arizona!!!!


----------

